

The gig economy won't last because it's being sued to death - hsuresh
http://fastcompany.com/3042248/the-gig-economy-wont-last-because-its-being-sued-to-death

======
davidgerard
This appears to be a complaint that "business can't compete if it has to pay
its employees properly." What the "gig economy" offers used to be called "day
labour", and it was always just that one step from starvation. There are
_reasons_ people want stable conditions, and are learning to fear the word
"disruption" and consider it an attack on them and theirs.

